# Amc flash



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 19, 2014)

Does anyone have info on the origin of 
the AMC FLASH badged Schwinns?


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 19, 2014)

*Some info in this thread*

My wife has one, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?30464-AMC-Flash


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 19, 2014)

in a nutshell, AMC was the house brand for the Associated Merchandising Corporation, which was a buyers club of smaller, regional department stores.  They would make huge buys of various products to get a good price, and dole them out to their member stores.  You have to remember the 20th century had LOTS of middlemen, and LOTS of local markets.  Almost any town had a local, or sub-regional department store and a lot of them were part of the AMC.  Seems kinda convoluted in this era of global markets and just-in-time delivery, but it's how it was done.  There is some information at:
https://corporate.target.com/about/history/Target-through-the-years
AMC lasted up into the 1970's.  It's an interesting bit of history.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 19, 2014)

i believe the world that andrew gorman got from me has the badge.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 19, 2014)

Indeed it did!  But I put a Ludwig radial engine badge on it  because it looked cooler.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 20, 2014)

*Associated Merchandising Corporation (AMC).*

Thanks for info!
I have it on a '48 AMC badged Schwinn Autocycle!


----------

